
Comcast raises cable TV bills again–even if you’re under contract - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/comcasts-controversial-tv-and-sports-fees-rise-again-hit-18-25-a-month/
======
clintonb
It's annoying that consumers cannot opt out of these fees. I have Comcast, but
use an antenna for ~30 minutes each day to watch a single show. The Xfinity
Roku app is not ideal for viewing content.

